# Concealed carry holsters for big men



## Deegentry121

Im a pretty big guy and have been carrying concealed for several years now. Because I'm a big guy I've felt I've been chained down to a pocket holster with a small caliber weapon. I'm in the process of upgrading to something more comfortable to hold and shoot, a larger gun. Can anyone recommend a concealed carry holster?


----------



## P97

I am 6'2" and weight 240lbs. Not exactly little. I carry a Ruger P90 in a Milt Sparks VM2HS holster year around, and love it. Wouldn't carry anything else, or any other way. Have carried that way for over 4 years, all the time, and so used to it, that I'm not aware of having it on most of the time. Problem with that is, you'll carry some places you shouldn't without being aware of it. I wish our Concealed Carry Laws would make some exceptions as to where you can carry. I can't see having to take your gun off, going into a place you have to go every day, to get your mail.


----------



## TOF

6' 2" 250# and using a Galco Summer Comfort to carry full size or compact M&P 45 according to my whims. Carrying 16 hours is not a problem except you can forget it is there. In the car, easy chair, walking standing etc. all is good.

Some of us with a few extra pounds can benefit from wearing both good gun belt and suspenders. Perry suspenders work the best. Don't waste time or money on others. About $14 a pair on line.

tumbleweed


----------



## Glock Doctor

I'm a big guy, too. I carry at 4:30 inside a strong 1 1/2" gunbelt. My choice is a Kramer Gunleather #3 IWB holster. In my experience, you'll be able to easily hide a Glock 19 and even a Glock 21 - If you know how to dress around the gun. (I haven't been, 'made' in years.)

Inside Waistband Holster IWB


----------



## Bisley

I mostly use a home made version of the Crossbreed SuperTuck IWB holster, to carry either an XD45 Compact, Commander sized 1911 clone, or a CZ RAMI.

I make the holsters with a radical forward cant that makes the grip almost vertical, and carry on a heavy belt, supported by Perry suspenders (the kind that clip to the belt) worn _underneath_ my shirt.

I wear it between the 2:30-4:00 position, depending on whether I expect to be mostly sitting, or standing. It's not exactly comfortable with large guns, but it is quite bearable, even in hot weather, and the CZ, which is a double-stack subcompact, _is_ quite comfortable.

I have an ample 'gut,' but not a huge one, so my shirts still drape fairly well, which is actually the key to easy concealment. I've been shedding a few pounds around the middle, lately, and that is a definite aid, when concealing a handgun.


----------



## Deegentry121

Thanks guys. I finally found the perfect solution. I made my own using kydex and leather. I made my own design for my Walther P99 and love it. It's also given me a new hobby that's come in handy for making some extra weekend cash.


----------



## GunByte

5' 11" and 254 lbs. and still losing weight. All my weight is in my belly. The rest of me is pretty normal. Arms and legs not fat. No fat spilling over on sides and back.  For me a lightweight subcompact and thin gun in a OWB pancake holster at 4-4:30 works best with an outside the pants shirt that is a size larger than I normally wear. I find that holsters that carry high are best for me as it prevents the barrel from digging into my hip/butt and puts most of the gun at belt and higher level tight against my side.

My main carry guns are LCP, S&W 360PD 11 oz. Airweight .357, Sig P232 and LC9. The 360PD gets the most carry time due to its weight to power ratio. Some say revolvers are too thick but their shape makes them easier to carry and conceal as they are rounded and without sharp edges. Even in pocket I prefer the feel of a snub nose to a small semi auto like the PM9 I used to carry. You may also find that the cylinder of a snub nose nestles well into your spare tire completely disappearing. The LC9 is easy to carry on my belt when I need a 9mm but despite its few ounce weight difference with the 360PD, feels heavier enough to want to carry the 360PD more.

These days you can get lightweight pocket 9mm guns so you are not limited to smaller calibers. I prefer pocket carry as it allows me to put my hand on my gun and looks normal with my hand in my pocket. Most concealed carriers I know really cannot draw their belt guns quickly under even simulated stress. You can draw very fast from a pocket if you practice so speed is not an issue. However drawing when seated is a problem but all my pants have big pockets and with some practice is not as bad as some say. For driving I bought a .410/45 Colt to wear cross draw with my main gun in my pocket. Two rounds of 000 buck will deter any carjacker and at worst buy me time to grab my other gun. Another solution is a $25 Remora Holster. Has no belt straps or clips but relies on its tackiness and pressure of your belt to hold it in place. It does work very well and allows me to carry my gun in my belt at any position while driving and then relocate it to my pocket when walking. I own all sorts of belt and shoulder bags with hoslters as well as have holsters built into every jacket and coat I own. If you are creative there is no reason why you should be limited to small guns or pocket carry only no matter what your size.


----------



## bubbinator

I hope this has enough room-I an a 6' 300+ guy with 42 yrs LEO experience under my belt and tee shirts. I carried on USAF active dutyas an SP Investigator(S&W M15/1911), in SEA(Thailand-M36 S&W-1911-Browning HP), M16.HK223, FN/FAL 308/223 were also on hand. As an AL State ABC Agt I carried S&W revolvers in 38/357/44 cal; Semi -autos in 9mm/40/45 made by Browning/Colt/Glock/Ruger/SA Armory. I was U/C with NCIS in Thailand working with DEA/NCIS on nuclear ship personnel buying heroin in Thai ports. I was a USAF SP Town Patrol NCO working in that envirvorment-I spoke fluent Thai-I carried a M36 S&W in shoulder holser at first but too many thai hookers hugged on me so I omitted it. I went to a 1911 45 with several rubber bands around the grip under my tight wide belt ! Never discovered Until the evening on the way to work in Ban Chang Province when the taxi driver turned off into the Tapioca field! His passenger jumped into the back and pulled a wierd 3-sided knife(I sill have it). I hade brief case on my lap- he never saw the 1911 coming until it took out his front teeth and then broke papasan's back window! We drove to the local Thai Police Station, where my thaiPolice associates finished the report and the ambulance took them away! This incident formed me as a person and a career police officer.! All my guns have rubber grips, be it Pachmayer(SIC)/ Hogue/ or rubber bands. I have carried concealed (legal in AL and most states- in 4 foreign contries) under the color of law (most of the time) and never confronted . Visit the Kel-Tec website-they have a template for bicycle tube grips! I carry a G22 and a G21 with $3. Bicycle Tube cut outs that were installed in the mid 90s! My Browning HP has Pachmyers as does my SA 1911. G21 and 22-Bike Tube + rubber band-they add bulk and "rubber". One of my frequent carry guns is a ParaWart Hog 45 with Pearce Mag bottoms and Pachmayer rubber panels -a 10+1 45 1911 format that fits an ankle holser(did for years)-fits a pocket (does now) and no one knows. The whole point is-Don't get too hung up on "CCW Holsters/CCW Issues. Be responsible/be An Adult and don't be stupid! There are several "Open Carry Because it is my Right" groups out there now that-While they may be technically right, their "in your face" approach is damaging, from what I see in the community-They are "gun Nuts".


----------



## Dynamik1

I, too am a big guy, 6'-3"/285# - I have found that what works best for me is a medium-frame semi-auto (Kel-Tec PF-9 as opposed to .380 or a Glock 19 carried in the 4:30 position. I really like the Galco Matrix (Kydex) but I also like the new Remora no-clip IWB holster - its an odd material that has a sticky sort of feel to it - put it in my waistband and it absolutely stays put!! I didnt believe it, but I bought one and I use it nearly everyday for the Kel-Tec PF-9.


----------



## skullfr

Like the other post I am a big guy also.But in my case I am in a wheelchair.Since I am waiting on the state to send me my CHL I have been shopping for a good all around holster.So far the only sensible option I have found for me is a ccw fanny pack and even that category has a large selection.I had people tell me to get a Scottwork wheelchair holster but if you are dumped out ( which is a real life concern)your weapon is useless.I found the Kabar fanny pack has the features I really like.I cannot wear anything tight on my waist due to 4 femoral bypasses which starts in my waistband.This tenderness forces me to wear loose athletic shorts and going commando.If too much weight is in my pocket it causes major plumber butt.A fanny pack carried 12 oclock puts my weapon in the perfect position.No one expects an old man in a tank top and athletic shorts with a fanny pack in a wheelchair could lay a world of hurt on ya.I am no ninja but the Kabar has a small pouch on each side and I can legally carry a small a manriki chain.This is a 36 inch chain with a weight on each end.It will give me extra reach and can be used to in different ways to incapacitate an oppenent.It is a legal option that takes up no space per say and can be a great option in a self defense situation.And it only cost 11 bucks.Kinda like a lock in a sock option.


----------

